# Anyone know about this pen?



## norman vandyke (Aug 13, 2016)

Might not be the right area and I may be barking up the wrong tree. So, my dad has a garage sale every year and this was given to him for the sale. He has a $5 price tag on it. I looked up the brand and found out they go for a few hundred dollars new. It's a Mont Blanc Meisterstück. Can't find one exactly like it online anywhere. Thought maybe one of you pen people might know about it. Thanks all!


----------



## Tclem (Aug 13, 2016)

Never saw a Mont Blanc sell for $5.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 13, 2016)

Neither had my dad. He originally had a $20 price tag on it and lowered it because no-one was wanting to but. Lol


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 13, 2016)

Mont blanc start at a few hundred bux....sell it on ebay.


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 13, 2016)

And use google to search for similar images....


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 13, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> And use google to search for similar images....


That's exactly what I did. I'll try it again tomorrow but I looked at a ton of pens.


----------



## Tclem (Aug 13, 2016)

norman vandyke said:


> That's exactly what I did. I'll try it again tomorrow but I looked at a ton of pens.


 I did too. Can't find one like that. A guy at church is a Mont Blanc guy. I'll show him picture tomorrow.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 13, 2016)

Norman, can you get a couple more photos of it from different angles? I'd like to see the nib (especially any writing/engraving on the nib), and the cap showing the front of the clip and the cap end.

If this is a genuine Montblanc, it's worth a lot more than $20.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 13, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> Norman, can you get a couple more photos of it from different angles? I'd like to see the nib (especially any writing/engraving on the nib), and the cap showing the front of the clip and the cap end.
> 
> If this is a genuine Montblanc, it's worth a lot more than $20.


Here's a few more.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 13, 2016)

Thanks Norman -- didn't realize it's a rollerball (I was looking for fountain pens). Still looking to see if I can get an i.d. on it.


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 13, 2016)

Norm, try the company. Send em an email and see if they give you some info on it....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 13, 2016)

I think Marc's idea is good -- the contact form on their website is HERE

I have to say, I'm a little suspicious. The engraving around the cap band looks a bit dubious -- but I'm no expert, and I hope it's the real thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 14, 2016)

Don't drop it down the sink


----------



## Kevin (Aug 14, 2016)

I'll pay his original $20 asking price.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 14, 2016)

I bid $25....


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 15, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> I think Marc's idea is good -- the contact form on their website is HERE
> 
> I have to say, I'm a little suspicious. The engraving around the cap band looks a bit dubious -- but I'm no expert, and I hope it's the real thing.


Thanks! I got a hold of them and I'm sending it down to Dallas to see if it's real. The guy on the phone I described it to seemed optimistic.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 15, 2016)

Insure it and have them sign for it....


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 15, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Insure it and have them sign for it....


They emailed instructions that told me exactly that. Thanks! They also told me not to include the case as those are usually discarded on arrival.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 15, 2016)

right on. I usually insure stuff for more than it's worth. Just in case....it covers my trouble trying to recover the costs. Because it is a PITA to do so....


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 15, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> right on. I usually insure stuff for more than it's worth. Just in case....it covers my trouble trying to recover the costs. Because it is a PITA to do so....


Biggest problem I have is I don't know if it's worth $5 or $5000. Lol


----------



## Tclem (Aug 15, 2016)

Send it to me and I'll tell you. Lol. My buddy hadn't ever seen that style but he hasn't seen all of them so good luck and hope it's a million dollar winner then you can give your wood away instead of sell it

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Aug 15, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Send it to me and I'll tell you. Lol. My buddy hadn't ever seen that style but he hasn't seen all of them so good luck and hope it's a million dollar winner then you can give your wood away instead of sell it


The place I'm sending it is a repair shop for Mont Blanc. If it's real, it needs a little cosmetic repair.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 15, 2016)

norman vandyke said:


> The place I'm sending it is a repair shop for Mont Blanc. If it's real, it needs a little cosmetic repair.



I don't expect any repair work on a Montblanc will be cheap, but being the generous soul he is, @Tclem will gladly pay double your usual rates for wood to help out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Aug 15, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> I don't expect any repair work on a Montblanc will be cheap, but being the generous soul he is, @Tclem will gladly pay double your usual rates for wood to help out.


Hush it clown

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

